# D League 1/5



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League Showcase Coming Up*

GREENVILLE, S.C., Jan. 4, 2007 - Twelve games in three days highlight the 2007 NBA Development League MLK Showcase that takes place Jan. 15-17 at the Sioux Falls Arena in Sioux Falls, S.D.

Every team in the D-League, along with scouts and player personnel executives from every NBA team, will converge on the home of the Sioux Falls Skyforce for four games each day. Games will be broken into two sessions daily, with the opening game of the first session tipping off at 11 a.m. CT, followed by game two 25 minutes following the conclusion of the first game. The second session begins at 5 p.m. CT, with the final game each day starting 25 minutes after game three.

NBA TV will broadcast all 12 games from the Showcase, 10 live. Coverage begins each day at noon eastern, 11 a.m. central. Games not covered live by NBA TV will be video streamed live on D-LEAGUE.com. Additional NBA TV coverage details will be available soon.

Following is the schedule of games for the 2007 Showcase:

Day Date Game / NBA TV Time (Central)

Mon Jan. 15 Arkansas v. Idaho (Live) 11 a.m.

Mon Jan. 15 Los Angeles v. Fort Worth (TD, 11 pm ET) (25 minutes after conclusion of first game)

Mon Jan. 15 Sioux Falls v. Austin (Live) 5 p.m.

Mon Jan. 15 Tulsa v. Albuquerque (Live) (25 minutes after conclusion of third game)

Tue Jan. 16 Bakersfield v. Arkansas (Live) 11 a.m.

Tue Jan. 16 Idaho v. Anaheim (Live) (25 minutes after conclusion of first game)

Tue Jan. 16 Colorado v. Los Angeles (Live) 5 p.m.

Tue Jan. 16 Albuquerque v. Dakota (TD, 11 pm ET) (25 minutes after conclusion of third game)

Wed Jan. 17 Austin v. Bakersfield (Live) 11 a.m.

Wed Jan. 17 Anaheim v. Tulsa (Live) (25 minutes after conclusion of first game)

Wed Jan. 17 Fort Worth v. Sioux Falls (Live) 5 p.m.

Wed Jan. 17 Dakota v. Colorado (Live) (25 minutes after conclusion of third game)

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit D-LEAGUE.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Four D-League Teams Make Player Moves*

GREENVILLE, S.C., Jan. 4, 2007 - The Albuquerque Thunderbirds, Bakersfield Jam, Dakota Wizards and Los Angeles D-Fenders all made roster moves to complete a busy day of player movement in the NBA Development League.

Albuquerque picked up center Wesley Wilson (6-11, 250), who played collegiately at Georgetown and has been playing most recently in Korea for the Anyang KT&G Kites. He has also played in Germany, China, Turkey and the Philippines. Wilson played with the Charlotte Bobcats summer league team at the Reebok Rocky Mountain Revue in 2005. His best season at Georgetown was in 2001-02, when he averaged 12.2 points and 6.2 rebounds in 30 games.

Bakersfield reacquired guard Tony Bobbitt (6-8, 210) following his successful rehabilitation of a hand injury suffered in a game on Dec. 9. Bobbitt has played in six games for Bakersfield (one start), averaging 25.2 minutes, 14.0 points, 3.2 rebounds and 2.2 assists. The Jam also acquired guard Tamar Slay, the second round (54th overall) pick by the New Jersey Nets in the 2002 NBA Draft. Slay (6-8, 220) played in 66 career NBA games with the Nets and Charlotte Bobcats, averaging 2.6 points and 1.1 rebounds before most recently playing in Israel.

Forward Geoff Husted (6-11, 260) was reacquired by Dakota after being waived by the Wizards in training camp due to injury. Husted played in 22 games for the Wizards last season, averaging 24.5 minutes, 10.4 points, 7.5 rebounds and 2.0 assists.

The Los Angeles D-Fenders acquired rookie forward Gary Hamilton to replace Akin Akingbala, who left the team. Hamilton (6-9, 265), from Miami (Fla.) was taken in the sixth round (69th overall) of the 2006 D-League Draft by Fort Worth and was waived by the Flyers on Nov. 16. He averaged 3.8 points and 5.4 rebounds as a senior for the Hurricanes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
Dakota at Los Angeles, 3:30 p.m. PT
Sioux Falls at Tulsa, 7 p.m. CT
Arkansas at Fort Worth, 7 p.m. CT
Austin at Albuquerque, 7 p.m. MT

TODAY'S SERIES INFO
Dakota at Los Angeles: D-Fenders lead 1-0. LA's Jackie Manuel had 19 points in first meeting at Dakota.
Sioux Falls at Tulsa: First meeting. Tulsa PG Will Conroy leads league in minutes played (40.6), second in assists (9.0)
Arkansas at Fort Worth: RimRockers lead 1-0. Ft. Worth police and firefighters also meet in "Battle of the Badges" game.
Austin at Albuquerque: T-Birds lead 1-0. Military and Beat Cabin Fever Night at Tingley Coliseum.

Thursday's Results
Austin 87, Bakersfield 85
Idaho 95, Anaheim 73

CHECK THE BOX: Click on the links below to check out the box scores from Thursday's games.
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20070104/AUSBAK/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20070104/IDAANA/boxscore.html

THURSDAY'S BEST...top numbers from games on January 4
Points: 23, James White, AUS. Rebounds: 10, Patrick O'Bryant, BAK; 10 Jeff Graves, IDA; 10, Corsley Edwards, ANA. Assists: 11, Gerry McNamara, BAK. Steals: 3, Brandon Bowman, BAK. Blocks: 5, Patrick O'Bryant, BAK. 3FGM: 3, Randy Livingston, IDA.

THEY SAID IT: "It feels good getting playing time when it mattered, when the game was not already won or lost." ... Patrick O'Bryant, the 9th overall pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, told the Bakersfield Californian following his first game after being assigned from Golden State to Bakersfield. In 30 minutes, O'Bryant scored nine points, had 10 rebounds and five blocked shots in a loss to Austin.

TODAY ON NBA TV
Time (ET) Show / Game
8:30 p.m. This Week in the D-League (live)

GLANCING BACK AT SEASON TOP SINGLE-GAME PERFROMANCES...through games of January 4
Points: 38, BJ Elder, Austin at Dakota (12/15/06)
Rebounds: 20, Manual Narvaez, Albuquerque vs. Anaheim (12/08/06)
Assists: 14, three different players on four occasions
Steals: 6, by four different players on four occasions
Blocked Shots: 6, Marcus Douthit, Albuquerque vs. Colorado (12/16/06)

THURSDAY MOVES: Albuquerque: acquired C Wesley Wilson ... Bakersfield: acquired G Tamar Slay and reacquired G Tony Bobbitt. Waived G Brian Collins ... Dakota: reacquired F Geoff Husted ... Los Angeles: acquired F Gary Hamilton.

READING TIMEOUT ... links to a sampling of the latest news from around the NBA D-League
http://www.statesman.com/sports/content/sports/stories/toros/01/05/5torosnotes.html
http://www.bakersfield.com/136/story/92785.html
http://www.bakersfield.com/136/story/92782.html
http://www.dailypress.com/sports/dp-startrack.jan5,0,3862187,print.story?coll=dp-sports-local
http://www.casperstartribune.net/sports/pro/51a193201b0722b48725725a000563d7.txt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*NBA Development League Terminates Contract of Awvee Storey*

GREENVILLE, S.C., Jan. 5, 2007 - The NBA Development League announced today that the contract of Dakota Wizards forward Awvee Storey has been terminated and that he has been dismissed for conduct detrimental to the League.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers to Honor Police and Firefighters*

FORT WORTH, Texas, January 3, 2006 - The Fort Worth Flyers will honor members of the Fort Worth Police Department and Fort Worth Fire Department on Friday, January 5 as the Flyers host the Arkansas RimRockers at 8 p.m. at the Fort Worth Convention Center.

"We are excited to have the opportunity to express our appreciation for our police and fire department and all that they do to protect the city of Fort Worth and its citizens," said Flyers president

Ken Nicholson.

The evening's activities will include a "Battle of the Badges" basketball game between members of the Fort Worth Police Department and Fort Worth Fire Department. The first half of the game will be played at 7 p.m., and the second half will take place at halftime of the Flyers game.

A portion of the night's proceeds will be donated to the City of Fort Worth Police and Fire Memorial Fund in honor of the late Charles Gaines, a Flyers advisory board member and former Fort Worth Fire Chief.

Doors to "The Hangar", as fans have dubbed the Flyer's home arena, will open at 4 p.m. as the varsity boys basketball teams from Nolan Catholic High School and Grace Preparatory Academy will take the court at

5 p.m. as part of the Flyers High School Basketball Series. All fans in attendance will receive a commemorative team poster.

Fans will be entertained by performances by the FlyGirls, the official dance team of the Flyers powered by Digicom, in addition to Big Shot, the team's high-flying mascot. Kids can also enjoy free admission to the kids zone until the third quarter; the area includes interactive inflatables and various activities fun for kids of all ages.

Free parking is available in Sundance Square and throughout downtown Fort Worth. Individual game tickets prices begin at $10 and can be purchased online at ticketmaster.com or by calling (972) 647-5700.

Season ticket, flex book and group ticket packages are currently available. For ticket information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Girls Scouts and Stampede team up for One Warm Coat drive*

Boise, Idaho (January 4, 2007) - The Idaho Stampede are teaming up with the Girls Scouts of Silver Sage Council to collect winter coats for One Warm Coat prior the January 12th game against the Bakersfield Jam.

The doors open to the public at 6 p.m., and tip-off is at 7 p.m.

Fans that attend are asked to bring new or used coats, in good condition, to the game and drop them off in the bins provided at the entrances of Qwest Arena. One Warm Coat, a national non-profit organization that assists in the donation of coats, will distribute the coats locally in the Treasure Valley.

OWC helps individuals, groups, companies and organizations across the country collect coats and deliver them to local agencies that distribute them free, to people in need. The organization's mission is to ensure that anyone who needs a coat has one.

Providing this simple, yet vital, service helps people live productive lives year round. Since inception, more than 400,000 coats have been collected and distributed through One Warm Coat activities.

The game is also Girl Scout Night, Simplot French Fry Thunderstix will be given out to fans and Bounce, an international juggling duo, will perform at halftime. Fans should call (208) 388-4667 for ticket or future game information.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede Rolls in Anaheim*

ANAHEIM, Calif., Jan. 4, 2007 - The Idaho Stampede continued its winning ways Thursday night, as they cruised to the easy victory by defeating the Anaheim Arsenal by the score of 95-73. Idaho has now won seven of its last eight games, taking its record over the .500 mark for the first time this season.

The Stampede jumped out to an early seven point advantage through one quarter and never looked back, as they were in complete control of the game throughout its entirety, finishing with the 22 point victory.

Randy Livingston led the Stampede with a terrific all around performance, pouring in 19 points and dishing out 8 assists. Livingston also pulled down 6 rebounds. There were a total of 6 players from the Idaho squad scoring in double figures, including Ronell Taylor with 18.

"Tonight our shots were falling," said Stampede Head Coach Bryan Gates. "Both teams gave the same amount of effort, we were just fortunate our shots were falling."

Davin White led the Arsenal with 19 points. Corsley Edwards continues to contribute for the Arsenal, recording his eighth consecutive double-double with 12 points and 10 rebounds. Andre Owens also chipped in for the Arsenal, scoring 15 points in the losing effort.

"Tonight was tough" said Arsenal Head Coach Larry Smith. "We struggled putting the ball in bucket; our intensity just wasn't there."

The Arsenal (6-10) will continue their five-game home stand on Saturday as they take on the D-League defending champion Albuquerque T-Birds. The Stampede (8-7) will look to continue its current hot steak when they face the D-Fenders on Sunday in Los Angeles.


----------

